# Morning report for 07/07/04



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

Starting fishing at 5AM at Cummings pier using bunker chunks 1 bluefish and 3 Searobins I guess I will be the Sea Robin Champ again. Tomorrow I might switch to Southfield pier.


----------

